# STOLEN DECOY TRAILER - YANKTON,SD



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let's get this S.O.B. - pass the word, the snow goose community is a VERY small world.



> DECOYS AND TRAILOR WERE STOLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 1100 Fullbody Avery Greenhead Gear Snows and Blues, 600 Herters Floater Snows and Blues, and 24 foot Haulmark enclosed trailer with fold down ramp were stolen for Yankton, SD Between Christmas and New Years. They have no decoy stakes for the Fullbodies. If somebody has any information on the decoys or trailer please give the Yankton County Sheriff's Office a call:
> Yankton County Sheriff's
> Sgt. Swenson
> ...


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats sad, really sad and just pi**** me off! Everyone keep their eyes open and lets catch these SOBs


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Check craigslist, ebay's.....and all sites that sell things. I will keep an eye out....

Any markings on the decoys....such as initials or anything like that??


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Try having a relative sell the stakes in the paper. See if anybody needs that many? Never know it might work!

Good Luck on these SOB's!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

OUCH!!! uke:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

chris, is this your gear?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

That sucks, but I am sure he had insurance so maybe a blessing also? I would like to see how he fit 1700 full bodies/floaters into that size of a trailer....my buddy had the same sized trailer and was FULL with 750.

They will pop-up unless someone does not plan on using them....not to many guys running around with BIG spreads of full bodies and that many floaters. I am sure he had them all marked.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

MN goose killa said:


> chris, is this your gear?


Yep, Chris is not his real name....it is really John Neu. :lol:


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

the last i have heard, the thing is still missing. i live in yankton, and have been on the lookout. not sure why, but yankton has been having alot more hunting related thefts in the past few years. mine got ripped off last year from a feild,  another buddies shed was broken into and all his duck and canda/snows were all stolen. i am betting that they could be all related. i know forsure that if i find out who was takin all this stuff, does not want to be alone when we find him :sniper: . BTW, does this john neu have an older tan powerstroke that has final approach decals on it? i met him a few times last year and was just curious if it was him.


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

that sucks, i had my duck and goose dekes stolen about 3 yrs ago in western MN. i know how it feels. sorry to hear that, hope ya had some insurance. ill keep an eye and ear out for ya!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

That ticks me off how people can do that. Think of the 1000s of dollars that got stolen I hope these sobs get caught and thrown in jail.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

Also, get a hold of mackspw or cabela's and other places that sell the stakes and bases and tell them whats goin on, because obviously they are going to need stakes or bases


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

sORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE LOST...IT WILL POP UP SOONER OR LATER...

GOOSE CALLER I HAVE A 20' WITH ALMOST 1000 AVERY FULL BODIES IN IT RIGHT NOW AND STILL HAVE ROOM FOR PLENTY MORE.....NOW THERE TO THE ROOF ....


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

That is really sad that a person now has to lock up every friggin thing he owns anymore. I hope they catch these guys, :******:

Isn't John Neu an outfitter? Or a snow goose guide. Either or no one deserves the stuff all being stolen.... :eyeroll:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

> Isn't John Neu an outfitter? Or a snow goose guide. Either or no one deserves the stuff all being stolen....


Yes he does guide, every year there are guides that get there stuff stolen, I know Tony Toye had his decoys stolen out of a field either last year or the year before that.
I do hope it turns up this is pathetic how people have no respect for each others belongings and possessions :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Any markings on the decoys....such as initials or anything like that??


SH on some
Tundra Grubber Getter on some floaters


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Another reason to not paste numerous stickers and banners on your trailer...

The chances are a lot higher that a theif will steal a trailer knowing that its most likely filled with what is advertised on the outside of the trailer..


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Madison said:


> Another reason to not paste numerous stickers and banners on your trailer...
> 
> The chances are a lot higher that a theif will steal a trailer knowing that its most likely filled with what is advertised on the outside of the trailer..


Many people learn that the hard way. I'd rather have a plain old trailer then all my gear fricken snatched. Even if it has come to not putting decals on your trailer it is just disapointing. :eyeroll:


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll keep an eye open for it in northeastern South Dakoa! Man, that is fricken horrible!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

SAd, but like stated, may be a blessing to the guy. Can't beat a new trailer and all new decoys!

Cheapest thing you will ever do is insure your spread!


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

I like having big decals on my trailer easier to pick out, then you can give the police a picture of what it looks like. I just got insurance on my decoys and trailer from all the stories i have been hearing lately if you want to see a grown man cry take his trailer and decoys!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

that really sucks. im on a hunting forum for wisconsin and theres a post on there and we're keeping an eye out too if it makes it out this way. i hope he gets em all back. that's a huge loss


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## wfjunkie (Sep 3, 2006)

Sucks, I had 600+ sillos stolen last spring from Lino Lakes MN and I know how he feels. Big Decals mean Big Target for thieves.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Madison said:


> Another reason to not paste numerous stickers and banners on your trailer...
> 
> The chances are a lot higher that a theif will steal a trailer knowing that its most likely filled with what is advertised on the outside of the trailer..


Funny part is he didn't even have stickers on the trailer....Stickers make a trailer way easier to find in my opinion.....


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

goosehunter21 said:


> Madison said:
> 
> 
> > Another reason to not paste numerous stickers and banners on your trailer...
> ...


With that being said, sounds like an inside job or was likely targeted and not so much of a random act..


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

They should set up a trailer, like dateline did, with stickers on it and no locks. They should put one row right at the door with new decoy boxes stacked to the ceiling and then put the cameras behind it so when they take a box down, BUSTED!!! caught on tape!

Or have a few decoys laying at the back of the trailer and when they go in to grab them the door closes and locks em in there

haha id watch that


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> That is really sad that a person now has to lock up every friggin thing he owns anymore. I hope they catch these guys, :ticked:
> 
> Isn't John Neu an outfitter? Or a snow goose guide. Either or no one deserves the stuff all being stolen.... :eyeroll:


My room mate guides for him. Apparently our world is going to shyt.


----------



## Badgerland (Jan 20, 2009)

I sure hope they catch these guys, John is a great guy. I will keep my eyes open here in Wisconsin.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A guy should watch the auction sites for these though they probably would sell them in split lots. A few good sized lots have shown up on fleabay lately. Some you really have to wonder about. I saw some shell duck decoys advertised. The seller stated he had lost his hunting spot and had hundreds of these still in the box unwrapped.



> Another reason to not paste numerous stickers and banners on your trailer...
> 
> The chances are a lot higher that a theif will steal a trailer knowing that its most likely filled with what is advertised on the outside of the trailer..


Thats why if I ever need a trailer it's gonna have "Dakota Septic Systems" written on it.


----------

